# Peek A Boo....b



## MedicPrincess (May 3, 2007)

Well half of the night shift at the PD now know what I wear under my jumpsuit.

We get called by them for the THIRD time in 8 hours.  I have been sick for 2 weeks, and just majorly fatigued.  So this group of guys calling me 3 times in one shift, when normally they never call was beginning to wear on me.  That was coupled with my already foul mood I was in and the 18 calls we had already responded to, including the previous one who called so we could take him to the ER and they could pour peroxide on his foot.

So anyway, our tones go off, I stumble to my truck almost falling down the stairs in the process, only waking up enough to respond DELTA response for an assault.

As I am walking up to them, I am asking them, "Gosh guys, you can't handle anything tonight can you?  Your killing me, you know that!"

Well I look at them and the three of them are standing up a little straighter with their heads kind of cocked to one side, smiling.  Which just infuriates me more, because I am thinking they are laughing at my bad mood just as they have been all night.  (Some how, people think its funny when I am not my usualy happy self.)  Then I look at the one PD officer who I've been trying to start seeing, and he stands up even straghter, raises his head a little, and smiles even bigger.  And the ton of bricks hits me right then.

I look down and sure enough, my jumpsuit was unzipped about half way letting BOTH of the girls say a little hello.:blush: :blush: :blush:   

It was like a damn EMS calendar picture....I was standing at the back of my Ambulance, my hair was a little mussed from trying to lay down, I had the whole tired/just rolled out of bed look on my face/ and the girls were saying Good Morning with the sunset coming up over the Gulf behind me.....

Don't worry, I recovered nicely...as I was zipping up I simply said..

"Well, isn't it a great thing I am wearing my pretty bra tonight"    Now, he walks and no he doesn't lay down on my stretcher."

Thank god the patient was to busy jumping up and down, screaming and hollering that the cab driver kicked him and it hurts.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (May 3, 2007)

LOL!  You've gotta know that they're going to call for your squad EVERY SINGLE NIGHT for the next two months, too!  Good luck!


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 4, 2007)

I would guess that anyone who does this job for awhile has arrived somewhere partially unzipped, untucked, unbuckled, etc.. Welcome to the club, and I'm sure they will be calling again


----------



## adcantu (May 4, 2007)

I have responded a few times unzipped... ive actually had my pants fall down while on a call.


----------



## BossyCow (May 4, 2007)

I've managed to stay covered, but do recall looking down at my shoes in the back of the rig enroute to the hospital and noticing two different shoes on.


----------



## Alexakat (May 4, 2007)

adcantu said:


> I have responded a few times unzipped...



Me too!  LOL!


----------



## firecoins (May 4, 2007)

niceB) Got get soem more female EMTs to work with.


----------



## LIFEGUARDAVIDAS (May 4, 2007)

*Lol*

I bet that, that will make many of you out there to change your minds on having "Cameras in Ambulances?"


----------



## fm_emt (May 6, 2007)

This is probably why they don't let us wear jumpsuits. Although I did get stromboli sauce on my shirt once. At a SNF, an LPN asked if it was blood. I licked it and said "Nope, marinara." I think she almost puked.


----------



## Margaritaville (May 22, 2007)

You wear stuff under your jumpsuit??? Never tried that!


----------



## mfrjason (May 24, 2007)

EMTPrincess said:


> Well half of the night shift at the PD now know what I wear under my jumpsuit.
> 
> We get called by them for the THIRD time in 8 hours.  I have been sick for 2 weeks, and just majorly fatigued.  So this group of guys calling me 3 times in one shift, when normally they never call was beginning to wear on me.  That was coupled with my already foul mood I was in and the 18 calls we had already responded to, including the previous one who called so we could take him to the ER and they could pour peroxide on his foot.
> 
> ...



OMG princess,that is embarrasing. lol.


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2007)

Nice, Princess.... Doing us proud!!!

I once almost forgot my pants getting dressed for a call on a midnight shift.... I was opening my door and realized I wasn't quite "covered". I took my boots off and put my pants on


----------



## Rattletrap (May 25, 2007)

My partner now knows that he needs to be careful slamming the zipper up when the tones drop. My ears still ring from the screams of pain! That trauma I let him handle himself   !

Just think if you had caught one of the girls eyes in the Zipper. It is all fun and games until someone puts an Eye out! Grin


----------



## Emtgirl21 (May 26, 2007)

I ran an entire call with my shirt on backwards. Got to the Er and doc said something bout it. My medic just looked at the doc and said it must be an EMT thing.:sad:


----------

